# A Rare & Interesting Vintage Citizen



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I keep an eye some of the Japanese auctions when interesting and / or rare watches come up for sale. This week I found a particularly interesting Cosmotron, one that I'd never seen sold before and only seen a picture of in a book. There were less than 2000 of these made in 1970. It was the world's first titanium cased watch, using 99.6% titanium, wrapped round a chronometer grade electro-mechanical movement. The metal's 'scratchproof' properties seem to have worked!

Here are pics:



















And the price? A real collector's item, it went for JPY163,000, that's about USD1,988 or GBP1,200

Stephen


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I presume you were not the lucky new owner then?


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> I presume you were not the lucky new owner then?


'fraid not!

Stephen


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats an impressive looking piece of kit! Thats for sure


----------

